# Avatar Request



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

could anyone make me a move av of chris leben in his last fight when he does a high kick and falls on his ass.

crap, spelled that wrong


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well C_W,

Animated .gif's aren't allowed on the forum anymore, unless their filesize is really, REALLY SMALL - which in turn means it'll blow.

So, with that being said...I cannot make you a .gif, but if you'd like a still of Leben falling on his ass, I could manage that for you. Just let me know.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

ya i would still like one even if its not moving it would still be cool. So yes I would like one


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

sweet, thanks trey


----------

